# Market tells me "Your device is not compatible with this item"



## Androider4Life

Market tells me "Your device is not compatible with this item"

I get the above message when trying to install items like: google maps, cut the rope, words with friends and more. I have tried uninstalling market updates to roll back to a older market and still cant download.

Any suggestions?

My setup:
Rooted Stock 605
Baseband 13p


----------



## ImaComputa

Curious about this also. Im on cm7gb and I got the same message for google car home so i just googled the app and found the apk and installed it.


----------



## daniel

Androider4Life said:


> Market tells me "Your device is not compatible with this item"
> 
> I get the above message when trying to install items like: google maps, cut the rope, words with friends and more. I have tried uninstalling market updates to roll back to a older market and still cant download.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> My setup:
> Rooted Stock 605
> Baseband 13p


Try this:

Go to manage applications, and under Google Services Framwork clear data and force stop. Find Market clear data, then force stop. Then, open ROM manager and fix permissions. If it still isn't working, try booting into CWR and clear cache.


----------



## Migamix

yes, its down to the lcd density of your screen, change it back to default 240, and you should be ok, im not going to even say the bitching i did on the market forums about this....

made myself look like a right arse there, but solved it anyway
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Android+Market/thread?fid=094691ba7f5538cb0004ade187b7f5d0&hl=en

aas


----------



## Androider4Life

daniel said:


> yes, its down to the lcd density of your screen, change it back to default 240, and you should be ok, im not going to even say the bitching i did on the market forums about this....
> 
> made myself look like a right arse there, but solved it anyway
> http://www.google.co...187b7f5d0&hl=en
> 
> aas


That sucks. Gonna have to change it back and reboot every time. Never had to do that with a custom Rom..maybe i'll have to go back to one and get off rooted stock


----------



## RadiantSkies

Yeah, from what I\'ve been told the new market has a flag that checks LCD Density with apps and decides its not compatible. Easiest work around is to side load the app, or uninstall the market update, clear market data and use the old market.


----------



## Migamix

the android market has become a real nightmare since they change it to "verify your device is compatible", and gave us the new market app (lags, delay, losing track of actual installed apps), yeah, its great for all those regular people, but what about those of us that *use* the phone...oh well, SOL we are hmmmm.


----------



## Androider4Life

what market version can we load that doesnt have the device compatible check? i'll install it and block it from upgrade.


----------



## Androider4Life

Migamix said:


> yes, its down to the lcd density of your screen, change it back to default 240, and you should be ok, im not going to even say the bitching i did on the market forums about this....
> 
> made myself look like a right arse there, but solved it anyway
> http://www.google.co...187b7f5d0&hl=en
> 
> aas


Put it back to 240 and rebooted and still get the "Your device is not compatible with this item"
Once i cleared the market cache, it worked


----------



## ImaComputa

Yea, it's not the lcd density that causes it because mines stock and it still does it.


----------



## DXC

in your /system/build.prop file, find the line beginning with "ro.build.fingerprint=", change it to say "ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/voles/sholes/sholes:2.2/FRG01B/45394:user/release-keys", this should fix your issue


----------



## Androider4Life

droidxchat said:


> in your /system/build.prop file, find the line beginning with "ro.build.fingerprint=", change it to say "ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/voles/sholes/sholes:2.2/FRG01B/45394:user/release-keys", this should fix your issue


Mine says "ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/shadow_vzw/cdma_shadow:2.3.3/4.5.1_57_DX5-35/110820:user/release-keys"

and I should change it to:

ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/voles/sholes/sholes:2.2/FRG01B/45394:user/release-keys

Correct? What does that trick the phone/market in doing or bypassing?


----------



## jonwgee

\"Androider4Life\" said:


> Mine says \"ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/shadow_vzw/cdma_shadow:2.3.3/4.5.1_57_DX5-35/110820:user/release-keys\"
> 
> and I should change it to:
> 
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/voles/sholes/sholes:2.2/FRG01B/45394:user/release-keys
> 
> Correct? What does that trick the phone/market in doing or bypassing?


Makes it think you have an OG Droid, 
although I don\'t see why you should have to do that just because you\'re rooted on a stock Rom


----------



## ImaComputa

Androider4Life said:


> Mine says "ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/shadow_vzw/cdma_shadow:2.3.3/4.5.1_57_DX5-35/110820:user/release-keys"
> 
> and I should change it to:
> 
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/voles/sholes/sholes:2.2/FRG01B/45394:user/release-keys
> 
> Correct? What does that trick the phone/market in doing or bypassing?


Didnt work for me.


----------



## SyNiK4L

i changed my lcd density to 160 and wiped data on the market and it fixed it....lame as hell tho. lol


----------



## SyNiK4L

funny though that when i changed my density back to 135 which is what i normally use...its still working. So i dn this is annoying and odd lol.


----------

